# Slaw Poll



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2007)

for those that eat Carolina style bbq either on the sandwich or on the side....which do you prefer?  More minced (like KFC) or more coarse (like the pre-shredded bags you get in the grocery store)?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not a Slaw eater but I make it course...or ahhh my lovely wife Michele makes it that way.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 26, 2007)

I use a knife to cut the cabbage into ribbons (aka "chiffonade"), and use a peeler for the carrot(s).  That's more like the bagged caggabe than the chopped from KFC.  I cut slaw the same no matter what the dressing -- just because I like those ribbons -- unless I'm making so much it's worth using the Cuisinart or KitchenAid.  In that case, I play it the way it lays.

Rich


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 26, 2007)

Cappy,

I like the coarse, but I'd never turn down KFC slaw or any slaw for that matter, just one of those sides I feel was made for BBQ.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 26, 2007)

Coarse chop for me Cappy!!...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Only time I like fine is when I'm picking up a bucket of drums and thighs from KFC!    Don't forget the gravy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 27, 2007)

Since I don't make slaw.  I like minced (KFC).


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm a course kinda guy.

Tim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 27, 2007)

Mango said:
			
		

> I voted coarse.
> 
> My mom loved KFC slaw, I worked for the Colonel would bring home the slaw for my mom paid for it every night, she thought I could get it free since I worked there never told her. When I quit working there she did not talk to me for a week… Of course I went away for that week




rofl!


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 27, 2007)

I prefer coarse but if it's good slaw, doesn't matter to me.  

I don't care for slaw that's floating in too much milky mess.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 27, 2007)

dang you guys!  I grew up on coarse slaw but for bbq sandwiches
I like the minced.  Agree about floating in the milky stuff.


----------



## john a (Jul 27, 2007)

Coarse lends itself better to various dressings.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Both for me.
Voted for fine chop.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 27, 2007)

I like a finer type of cut more like a chiffonade and I like to use a variety of cabbages to give more crunch factor and often I will salt my cabbage as well to improve the texture.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2007)

That's another good point. What kind of cabbage should be used?


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 27, 2007)

I use savoy, napa (Chinese cabbage)  green and red but sometimes I also will use bok choy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 27, 2007)

(sigh)


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 27, 2007)

Somebody gonna have to contact Dave Lineback or Bob in GA on this one.  It dont matter whut you like...got to stick with the tradition ya know? Its a form of yankee anal retentiveness 

biwheel




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> for those that eat Carolina style bbq either on the sandwich or on the side....which do you prefer?  More minced (like KFC) or more coarse (like the pre-shredded bags you get in the grocery store)?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I use savoy, napa (Chinese cabbage)  green and red but sometimes I also will use bok choy.


Interesting. 
Cappy........please bare with us  
I am consulting with a future national "Queen of Q" and it is the year 200.......uh.....7  

Diva Is bok choy considered cabbage? Just curious.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 28, 2007)

It is classified as a cabbage but I think it should be more into the lettuce category. The crunch is what I am after and sometimes bok choy is a good alternative.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2007)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> I prefer coarse but if it's good slaw, doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I don't care for slaw that's floating in too much milky mess.


If ya make your own, sprinkle the shredded cabbage with a little salt, put it in a strainer over a bowl and let it sit in the fridge for a couple hours. Usually, if the slaw in in a puddle, it's just the water coming out that can be prevented by doing the above.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2007)

zat you, Alton?


----------



## Unity (Jul 29, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I hate to be a downer but I gotta be consistent...slaw sucks...I don't care how it's cut, I don't care what the vinegar/mayo/sugar content is and I sure don't care where it's made.  I don't like any of it!
> 
> Whatever you like on your sammy is fine with me though!
> 
> Glenn


We are terribly sorry to hear about your unfortunate affliction. You have our sympathy.  

--John  8) 
(Slaw ROCKS! especially the coarser kind that's not overdressed.)


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 30, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> PantherTailgater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was referring to slaw that can be found in restuarants sometimes.  They've either gotten the mix wrong or just simply don't know how to make decent slaw.


----------



## john pen (Jul 30, 2007)

Course of course !!!!  Although, I never met a slaw I didn't like !


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I hate to be a downer but I gotta be consistent...slaw sucks...I don't care how it's cut, I don't care what the vinegar/mayo/sugar content is and I sure don't care where it's made.  I don't like any of it!
> 
> Whatever you like on your sammy is fine with me though!
> 
> Glenn


    (sigh)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 30, 2007)

I used to be like Glenn...then one day it just tasted good...especially on a pp sammy!


----------

